# GOODBYE DUBYE! (or should I say, see ya, wouldn't wanna be ya?)



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Folks 








How yous all doing? Been a while since I've disrupted the peace on here 

Looks like my time has come to move on and be gone out of this city we all like to call "a little too strange for life" !

Anyhoo, with that said - when I get back to DxB I'll be selling the remaining of my furniture which is in dope condition and top quality  For those whom I had the chance to meet for a drink or two and shared few laughs here and there, thanks for those moments 

Best wishes to all and see you back in DxB in the next 2 weeks 

more talks when I get back.
-Joey


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> Folks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joey

Sorry to see you go - never did we meet but I enjoyed your "chat" on the forum

Hope everything goes well for you in the next chapter of our life

Debbie


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

Sorry to see you go. Will you be going back to Canada or have you decided to move on to somewhere else? 

You will be thrilled when Canada Customs and immigration tell you " Welcome to Canada, Sir!" The last time at YYZ airport, one of the officers said " Welcome home" !

It was a pleasure knowing you.


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

qwert97 said:


> Sorry to see you go. Will you be going back to Canada or have you decided to move on to somewhere else?
> 
> You will be thrilled when Canada Customs and immigration tell you " Welcome to Canada, Sir!" The last time at YYZ airport, one of the officers said " Welcome home" !
> 
> It was a pleasure knowing you.


Geez. Maybe I should move to Canada. The last time I went home they just asked me how much money I had on me and proceeded to search all my luggage to see if I had over $10k stashed somewhere. I wish!


----------



## PaulUK (Dec 6, 2008)

Joey, good luck and very best wishes for the future.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Joey,

So sorry we never got to meet up but you've been a little ray of sunshine on here!! 

Don't be a stranger, please continue to post on here - Dubai has lost a cool dude! 

J xxxx


----------



## patience (Nov 17, 2008)

Ah thats a shame, you seem like such a nice guy and handsome too!

So what happend did they fire you? Tell me everything.

I'm a good listener.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Yes - although I am Canadian and sure do LOVE Canada, I'm actually in Los Angeles attending the Oscars.

In short, I just had enough of Dubai and I have realized how much to life I missed out on. I miss the naturalistic beauties of the world and stuff like that!

When I get back to Dubai hopefully I'll have some time to get together for a drink, or two, or three or four or drink up until we fall to the ground and let us hope we do not get arrested!

Cherios folks 
-Joey


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

Oscars! Well I hope ur wing wang gets stuck to one of the hotties there so u can come back together and I can may u guys unstuck


----------



## Lucysky (Jan 21, 2009)

Joey, I know you are happy to be leaving and I can't really blame you but it sucks because you are the only person I know in UAE who can hold up a conversation about cinema for longer than any other seemingly normal human being. And that's absolutely fantastic.

Wish you all the best in whatever you do and wherever you go next.

PS. Truly envious of your job.


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

So long lil' buddy and thank you for all the fish

P.S. Wolverine's cool unf unf unf


----------



## High Voltage (Feb 19, 2009)

JAY-dEE.

all i gotta say is one thing " Pimpin aint a drug...its an obsessionnnnnn......"!!

Beez


----------



## webjunky (Feb 11, 2009)

perhaps a very good time to leave....vancouver and toronto are stable as always if not growing! good luck!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

High Voltage said:


> JAY-dEE.
> 
> all i gotta say is one thing " Pimpin aint a drug...its an obsessionnnnnn......"!!
> 
> Beez


hahahahha! BROOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

PIMP ain't a DRUG - it's an OBSESSION!!!!!!! Man we should make our fregrance and sloganize it with that tag line!


----------

